# Tagged Out with a Heart Shot!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Had a fun adventure down to some beautiful private land in Hocking County for yesterday & today! I had one last tag to fill & this is our late 3 day muzzleloader season. Had a 1st ever chit-fizzle muzzleloader miss-fire yesterday evening & all I can figure is I must've had a little oil residue in the barrel but I got it on video so that was cool. You can see the 2 pyrodex pellets tumble out of the barrel fizzling away. Then I filled my last tag this morning, before the snow storm blew in and did a recovery video. The wind was blowing so hard it blew my blind over when I was gutting the deer! LOL! Did a slide show & loaded 2 videos:


Miss-fire video (Warning, I do say a cuss word):







Heart shot recovery:







Slideshow of some of the pictures I took + a couple video snips of the chit-fizzle:

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/mikejballcorp/slideshow/011016 Hunting Trip


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on filling your tag. good shot on the deer and a short recovery on the deer. loved the story and videos.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Haw! Been there. Luckily not while drawn down on a deer! Went to sight in this Fall, and still had the load in from late ML last season. Noticed the strip of electrical tape over the muzzle, and remembered how it poured the last day. Touched her off and it looked like a fireworks display! A ton of sparks! Another guy at the range said he watched me shoot and could see the bullet come out of the muzzle! Needless to say I never touched the paper.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

It was a 1st for me. I'd had issues with my old TC Renegade cap & ball muzzy with the cap fire hole getting clogged but never any issues with my in-line. I think I must've had some excess Rem Oil in the barrel & 209 primer chamber and when using Power Belt bullets, the skirt scrapes the sides of the barrel as you push it down. I had loaded it in the morning & made the shot in the evening. I did a slow motion edit video with snip photos to & captured it really well. I was dang lucky it was wet out in the woods!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great shooting and vid. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never had a slow fire before but have had a couple of no fires back when I used the old side lock ml's. the 1st year I hunted with a ml I was about 150 to 200 yrds from my friend when I heard him shoot. then I seen a small herd of deer coming right at me. I got my gun up and waited. this big doe stopped at 20 yds and I sighted in on her chest and pulled the trigger. snap and nothing happened. I pulled the old cap off and the nipple was full of gunk from the cap. before I could clean the nipple the deer took off. I was using cci caps then and switched to the German made caps. I never had one of the German caps not fire.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I've never had a slow fire before but have had a couple of no fires back when I used the old side lock ml's. the 1st year I hunted with a ml I was about 150 to 200 yrds from my friend when I heard him shoot. then I seen a small herd of deer coming right at me. I got my gun up and waited. this big doe stopped at 20 yds and I sighted in on her chest and pulled the trigger. snap and nothing happened. I pulled the old cap off and the nipple was full of gunk from the cap. before I could clean the nipple the deer took off. I was using cci caps then and switched to the German made caps. I never had one of the German caps not fire.
> sherman


Were those caps Vorderlader Zundhutchen caps made by Dynamit Nobel? Years ago they came in an orange metal tin with black writing. Today I believe the container is still orange but is plastic. 
Anyways, those are great percussion caps and all our old m/l club used to use. Ordered anywhere from 5-8 thousand at a time depending on how many request for them. They are hot and seem to be a bit cleaner as far as plugging the nipple goes. Still have a few old tins left in the safe that must be 30yrs old that seem to be just as hot as the day they were new.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

buckeyebowman, thank god you had the electrical tape over barrell from last year and that alerted you that there was still a load in barrell. If you would have put another load in barrell it could have been a disaster. There are videos showing that and having an obstruction in barrell or load not all the way seated can blow up barrell and cause injury or death. I always mark my ramrod to know load is properly seated and always shoot off gun at end of season. Glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> buckeyebowman, thank god you had the electrical tape over barrell from last year and that alerted you that there was still a load in barrell. If you would have put another load in barrell it could have been a disaster. There are videos showing that and having an obstruction in barrell or load not all the way seated can blow up barrell and cause injury or death. I always mark my ramrod to know load is properly seated and always shoot off gun at end of season. Glad everything turned out ok.


Always best to mark that ramrod for sure. Also a good idea to mark the usually much longer range rods with an 'empty' mark as well as 'loaded, preferred hunting charge' mark. If there's a preferred target load with a lesser powder charge or length bullet, a mark there is a good idea as well. 
Shooting 4 different cap locks and 5 different inlines, Ive had to get 4 different range rods and assign the rods to certain rifles. Have worked up a color code for the different rods I use for multiple rifles.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I always tear my in-line down to service it before I hunt with it, so I know the barrel is clean & clear and I always fire the last load out of it before I take it home, clean it & put it away. I don't always muzzleloader hunt each year and it had been about 5 years since I last used it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Now I know the definition of a chit-fizzle.  Congrats on the doe.


----------

